# Bow Hunting



## deexhntr05 (Nov 23, 2008)

Im i new bow hunter and i have an old darton compount bow i dont know what kind it is but if i have the rest set to where the arrow is perpindicular to the string the flectchings hit the side of the riser is there anything i can do about that?


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

If its an old bow theres probably nothing you can do about it and keep you arrow on centerline, so I would shoot feathers instead of vanes, less deflection.


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

A lot of new crossbow models came out this year especially carbon models.


----------

